# Wie zeichne ich einen einzelnen Punkt



## Reiner (9. Apr 2004)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich nun einige kleine Graphic-Testprogramme geschrieben habe - so mit Rechtecken, Kreisen und ähnlichem zum Zeichnen, ist mir eine sache unklar.
Die Klasse 'Graphics' bietet zwar Funktionen zum Zeichnen von Linien, Elipsen usw. aber ich finde keine zum setzen eines einzelnen Pixels.
Weis jemand wieso? Und weis auch jemand wie man am schlauesten einen einzelnen Punkt setzt? Ich meine jetzt nicht die Primitivlösung mit einer Linie der Länge 1, das erscheint mir sehr unperformant.

Gruss und Dank,
Reiner


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Apr 2004)

Als Alternativlösung fällt mir nur folgendes ein (ich denke, die "Primitiv"lösung ist die performanteste):

BufferedImage hat die Methode setRGB(). Du könntest ein BufferedImage in Fenstergröße machen, dieses in paint zeichnen und über setRGB einzelne Pixel des BufferedImages verändern.


----------



## Reiner (10. Apr 2004)

Mit der Klasse 'BufferedImage' geht, das was ich wollte.
Danke für den Tip.


----------

